# Redfish Limit?



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

OK, I know the daily limit is 1 _*per day*_. Lets say I went out in the kayak tonight at 10 PM and caught 1 Redfish before midnight and stayed until 2 AM and caught another 1 after midnight, would I be able to keep both as technically I only caught 1 per day?

I have fished several states along the Gulf Coast and seem to remember a daily limit and then a possession limit which was twice the bag limit. I can't seem to find a possession limit for Florida or anything that will answer my question.
TIA


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck convincing fwc that you have been out from the times I said you were


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Well if he came up on you after midnight in the bay it would seem obvious that you were out before midnight also.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A lot of if's there.

Keep one, throw the rest back.

Jim


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

One a trip, you cannot keep 2 days worth unless you are a license charter boat and you are on a overnight trip.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jolly Mon said:


> Well if he came up on you after midnight in the bay it would seem obvious that you were out before midnight also.




Try it and let us know if it works


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Redfish Limits*



fisheye48 said:


> Try it and let us know if it works


Keep the telephone number of a bail bondsman. C2


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't do it: http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/extended-trips/

Alex


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Therefore, it is illegal to possess more than one day's bag limit "while in, on, or above the waters of the State or on any dock, pier, bridge, beach or other fishing site adjacent to such waters" with regard to most species.

Asked a gamed warden about this one time because in the fall a lot of my trips run from late at night to early the next morning. He said as long as you return the fish (redfish) to your vehicle and put it in a cooler at your truck(at the boat ramp for example) before midnight, you can then go back out and after midnight possess another red from the next calender date.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice find I go out sometimes later at night and was wondering the same.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Yaksquatch said:


> Don't do it: http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/extended-trips/
> 
> Alex



That's the info I needed, thanks!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------

